
MacOS High Sierra tech preview: A quick look at the stuff you can’t see - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/apple/2017/06/macos-high-sierra-tech-preview-a-quick-look-at-the-stuff-you-cant-see/
======
danpalmer
It does worry me that Apple is walling itself off from the ecosystem of OpenGL
even further. However, if most developers will only ever interact with Metal
through game engines, hopefully it won't matter too much since the popular
engines are supporting it.

~~~
blinkingled
Ditto with HEVC and HEIF. With the even higher royalty fees of HEVC and HEIF,
availability of alternative royalty free formats backed by Apple's
competitors, Apple will be walling itself off once again.

~~~
martinald
HEVC is becoming very standard for 4K (and sometimes for non-4K) video. Even
torrent sites have loads and loads of H265 content now.

~~~
tracker1
Aside, I really prefer the fallback rendering for hevc in lower bitrate
encodes... the "blurry" is way better than avc's "blocky". So even when it's
technically less accurate than h.264 in many conditions, it still looks
better.

